# Langeweile :)



## Kirby.exe (3. Dez 2019)

Hätte einer von euch ein schöne Aufgabe zum üben mit Arraymanipulation, Methodisierung und Klassen Verkapselung ?  habe gerade etwas Langeweile und würde gerne meine Kenntnisse verbessern


----------



## mihe7 (3. Dez 2019)

https://ccd-school.de/coding-dojo/ 

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Kirby.exe (3. Dez 2019)

Danke


----------



## abc66 (3. Dez 2019)

Man kann doch bei Langeweile viel schönere Sachen machen als Proggen...


----------



## Kirby.exe (3. Dez 2019)

Netflix und Chill wäre eine Option, jedoch bringt mich das im Studium kein Stück weiter


----------



## abc66 (3. Dez 2019)

Naja jedem das seine


----------



## Kirby.exe (3. Dez 2019)

Hehe  und mein Java ist aufjedenfall verbesserungsfähig


----------

